# [Pascal] Befehlesliste...



## Serlo (12. September 2003)

Hi all.
Hab jetzt in der Schule Wahlpflichtkurs Informatik (Programmieren) und wir arbeiten mit Pascal. Ich würde mal gerne wissen, ob jemand von euch gute Sites dazu kennt und wo man vielleicht ne Liste mit vielen Befehlen für Pascal herkriegen kann. 

thanks schon mal.

Greetz

Serlo


----------



## melmager (17. September 2003)

http://www.freepascal.org/down-docs.html


----------



## JoelH (17. September 2003)

*hmm,*

wenn es dir Spass machen sollte. Dieses Buch gibt es noch immer und es lohnt sich zu kaufen =>
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...r=2-1/ref=sr_aps_prod_1_1/028-4656133-5784520


----------

